# How to decrease temp



## JustinLoos (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi,

I’m new to stick burning and I would like advice on how to drop the smoker temp after I was to heavy handed with inserting more wood. I use a 20” Horizon offset smoker. It has a damper on the firebox and on the chimney. What are a few techniques to try?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 22, 2020)

If there is any air leaks in the firebox...  temp control will be very frustrating .. If it was overstoked then the only way to lower temps would have been to pull some splits back out... Closing down vents will make it smolder and just put out an offensive amount of smoke ... 

The only other thing I can say is...   practice makes perfect... over time you will figure out what it likes to run at desired temps ...


----------



## old sarge (Nov 22, 2020)

I agree with pulling some of the wood. I'm not sure what temp you are shooting for or trying to maintain.  When I had my offset, definitely not as robust as yours, I tried for a constant 300 degrees.  Tough nut to crack.  If I could keep the temp between 275 and 300 I was quite happy. And when adding wood, I kept the splits  about half the length you have.


----------



## JustinLoos (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks for the input, I appreciate the help. I was doing ribs and was aiming for 225 +\- 15 degrees. I was splitting those logs in 1/2 or 1/4s.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 22, 2020)

JustinLoos said:


> Thanks for the input, I appreciate the help. I was doing ribs and was aiming for 225 +\- 15 degrees. I was splitting those logs in 1/2 or 1/4s.


Were you splitting them to make them smaller diameter or cutting them in half? I’d try cutting in half or 1/4 length and keeping your fire as far away from the cook chamber as possible.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 22, 2020)

Just make sure to check on progress.  Your temp gauge, like on my old offset, was at the opposite end of the cook chamber.  So temps could be rather high near the fire box.  Rib rotation was necessary in my case.  At the temp you are smoking at, it may be less of an issue.


----------



## JustinLoos (Nov 22, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Were you splitting them to make them smaller diameter or cutting them in half? I’d try cutting in half or 1/4 length and keeping your fire as far away from the cook chamber as possible.



I was splitting them in a lengthwise, so smaller diameter. Thanks I try that.


----------



## JustinLoos (Nov 22, 2020)

old sarge said:


> Just make sure to check on progress.  Your temp gauge, like on my old offset, was at the opposite end of the cook chamber.  So temps could be rather high near the fire box.  Rib rotation was necessary in my case.  At the temp you are smoking at, it may be less of an issue.


I monitor the grate temp in two areas, the meat temp, and then gave the gauge temp that’s on the offset smoker. So I’m monitoring 4 areas. Checking and recording each temp every 30 mins. Just because I’m very new to this way of cooking. Try to learn from each cook.


----------



## agaffer (Nov 22, 2020)

Whatever you do, don't close the damper on the exhaust. Always leave that wide open.  Looks like a nice smoker.  My first smoker was an offset stick burner, big learning curve, at least for me.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 22, 2020)

Personally, and this is a whole other subject perhaps, but I think 225 is too low.  I do ribs at 275. either way, you can move your logs further right in your firebox. Also, try separating them, as that will lower the friction between them and reduce the size of the flames. If you have a way, you can also use some of the ashes to choke off some of the coals without causing smoldering.


----------



## JustinLoos (Nov 22, 2020)

agaffer said:


> Whatever you do, don't close the damper on the exhaust. Always leave that wide open.  Looks like a nice smoker.  My first smoker was an offset stick burner, big learning curve, at least for me.



ok I wasn’t manipulating the chimney damper at all. It was kept wide open. I was closing the firebox damper to prevent oxygen inflow when my temps where higher then I wanted. It seems I should just add less wood next time.


----------



## JustinLoos (Nov 22, 2020)

Displaced Texan said:


> Personally, and this is a whole other subject perhaps, but I think 225 is too low.  I do ribs at 275. either way, you can move your logs further right in your firebox. Also, try separating them, as that will lower the friction between them and reduce the size of the flames. If you have a way, you can also use some of the ashes to choke off some of the coals without causing smoldering.


Thanks! A lot of helpful input!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 22, 2020)

JustinLoos said:


> Thanks! A lot of helpful input!


You bet. I hope it is helpful. Good luck!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2020)

Modify your Fire Box...   Install upper air inlets....   What that allows you to do is......
Use the lower air inlet to regulate the temp of the fire...
The upper inlet allows for cool air to enter the Cook Chamber....
Works awesome....  Takes a bit of creative thinking....







	

		
			
		

		
	
...


----------



## JustinLoos (Nov 23, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Modify your Fire Box...   Install upper air inlets....   What that allows you to do is......
> Use the lower air inlet to regulate the temp of the fire...
> The upper inlet allows for cool air to enter the Cook Chamber....
> Works awesome....  Takes a bit of creative thinking....
> ...


Impressive, did you make them yourself?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2020)

JustinLoos said:


> Impressive, did you make them yourself?



No...   Those are pictures of members smoker Fire Boxes....


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 23, 2020)

old sarge said:


> I agree with pulling some of the wood. I'm not sure what temp you are shooting for or trying to maintain.  When I had my offset, definitely not as robust as yours, I tried for a constant 300 degrees.  Tough nut to crack.  If I could keep the temp between 275 and 300 I was quite happy. And when adding wood, I kept the splits  about half the length you have.


I would consider this. Once you have a goo coal bed, I would think one efficiently burning log would keep the 225 you said you are looking for. Maybe two. But, you didn't say how much wood you were adding besides being heavy handed.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2020)

Adding cool air, above the fire, does 2 things......
Cools the FB and helps to consume creosote before it gets to any meat you have in the CC....
Try the mod...  Many folks have found it a good thing....
It takes awhile to learn how many splits to add to the FB...


----------



## Smokin Okie (Nov 26, 2020)

Its really hard for me to run my OC Brazos at 225.   It takes a tiny fire.    I use the Brazos to reverse sear steaks and try to keep my cook chamber temp at 200*,  and man, its a battle.

Now that said,  I can shoot for 250  and once the coal bed is built,   run it between the 225 to 250.

The quickest way I know to temporarily lower your temp is just pick up the cook chamber door and burp it.    That will buy you some time ,  which I use to pull splits off the fire.     I keep a Behrens bucket below the FB and drop the lit splits in and put the lid on the bucket.


----------



## flexster (Nov 26, 2020)

old sarge said:


> I agree with pulling some of the wood. I'm not sure what temp you are shooting for or trying to maintain.  When I had my offset, definitely not as robust as yours, I tried for a constant 300 degrees.  Tough nut to crack.  If I could keep the temp between 275 and 300 I was quite happy. And when adding wood, I kept the splits  about half the length you have.


Yes I prefer my splits to be about 10 to12" long.  I find this size is easier to manage in the firebox.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 26, 2020)

Trying to run a stick burner at 225°F is usually an exercise in frustration.  There is nothing magic about cooking at 225° except it takes longer.  Let it run at 250-300° and be happy.


----------



## flexster (Nov 26, 2020)

1MoreFord said:


> Trying to run a stick burner at 225°F is usually an exercise in frustration.  There is nothing magic about cooking at 225° except it takes longer.  Let it run at 250-300° and be happy.


YES TOTALLY AGREE.  I HAVE A SHIRLEY 24X36 AND MY COOKING RANGE IS EXACTLY AS STATED BY BY 1MOREFORD.  WHEN COOKING ON A STICK BURNER THERE ARE A MULTITUDE OF VARIABLES THAT EFFECT FIRE TEMPERATURE.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2020)

Some folks can run their RF smokers at 80 F and smoke cheese....






						Short/Fat 120 Gallon Build
					

Had a great day today! After doing a couple small little jobs on the smoker I decided to fire it up.   I started with a chimney of charcoal. Once that was going I added 3 small splits of wood. It came up to 200 and just stayed there. They were small so I added 2 more and closed my intake about...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## thedude99 (Nov 28, 2020)

Learn to ride the temperature differences. Your bbq will be fine.

I have the same smoker. It runs happily between 250-275 as a general range. Which means I end up cooking between ~ 250 to 300 (not as a consistent temp - my cooks go through the range of 250-300)

It’s a lot of work (and challenging) to hold a consistent temp on a small stick burner.


----------



## JWFokker (Nov 29, 2020)

Always adjust the size of the fire. I'll even toss in some lump charcoal to maintain the coal bed when needed. A small fan blowing toward the intake vent keeps the fire hot, especially since small fires may not generate enough draft in a large cooker. You'll just need to add fuel more frequently.


----------

